
By reading this page, you are mining bitcoins - duck
http://qz.com/154877/by-reading-this-page-you-are-mining-bitcoins/
======
DigitalSea
I had a similar idea a little while ago that takes advantage of using the
HTML5 Webworker API to run a Javascript Bitcoin mining script to create a
Bitcoin bot-net of sorts. It is interesting though, at least this has a button
and seems to run differently.

Of course I wouldn't advocate doing such a thing beyond proof-of-concept or
you could find yourself in trouble if found out.

